# Prized Firecracker Flask



## citori40 (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite flasks. Its a GI-14 in apple green.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2006)

Beautiful flask Don.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 23, 2006)

man!!!! HUBBA BUBBA!!!!!LOL      nice bottle love the color


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a beaut! I would flip to dig something like that!  I think my dream dig bottle would be a bright yellow winter/summer tree flask.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 24, 2006)

what does TWD stand for and thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Amazing bottle Dan!


----------



## citori40 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the complements. I do have some other flasks that I will post later. Its almost like trying to decide which is your favorite kid!!! LOL.

 Zane, the TWD stand for Dr. Thomas W Dyott who aquired the Kensington Glass Works in Philadelphia around 1818. He was very much into self promotion and included not only his initials but also his portrait on several early flasks.


----------



## sara42180 (Oct 20, 2007)

I am new to the site, but very interested in glass collectables.  I was wondering why TWD flasks arent popular on auction sites?  They would rather bid on a repro like Wheaton?  I don't get it?  HELP!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 20, 2007)

It's a beauty! The color reminds me of that uranium glass.


----------



## annie44 (Oct 20, 2007)

What a beautiful flask!  I would love to see pictures of more from your collection!


----------

